# PC system restore question



## apicius9 (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's the thing: One of my email subfolders in MS Outlook disappeared - most likely user error, of course. I vaguely remember deleting folders a few days ago and must have accidentally included the wrong one. :doublebanghead: So, if I restore the system to a previous state, will that include Outlook data of that date or only the system settings? I am usually pretty good with backups of my work files but not sure when I included the outlook file the last time.... And if I find the backup file, I would have task how can restore a single folder from the file.

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## littleroundman (Mar 6, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Here's the thing: One of my email subfolders in MS Outlook disappeared - most likely user error, of course. I vaguely remember deleting folders a few days ago and must have accidentally included the wrong one. :doublebanghead: So, if I restore the system to a previous state, will that include Outlook data of that date or only the system settings? I am usually pretty good with backups of my work files but not sure when I included the outlook file the last time.... And if I find the backup file, I would have task how can restore a single folder from the file.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stefan



The Windows "system restore" function only takes "snapshots" of critical system files and some program files and registry settings and stores this information as restore points.

Unfortunately, it does NOT backup personal files, such as e-mail, documents, or photos.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 6, 2012)

That's what I thought, thanks. The lost folder has my old emails archived, back to 1999. I am sure I have a backup somewhere, worst case scenario is that I lost a few months of emails from last year. 

Stefan


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 6, 2012)

see if you can locate the pst file that they are saved in and check to see if windows has made a shadow copy of the file (only applies to windows vista or later)


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 6, 2012)

Problem solved. It turns out, I hadn't deleted the folder but somehow moved it into a another subfolder - no idea how I managed to do that. Time to run a complete backup... Thanks again,

Stefan


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooking up an external hard drive to your computer can save a lot of grief. Usually email can be accessed by going to your yahoo,gmail, etc. account online directly. Glad it worked out.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 6, 2012)

Hope it wasn't the "standing orders" folder. If it was, just on the off chance, I had a presentation-grade Ironwood handle with a cocobolo ferrule and copper fittings with a mokume buttcap. I paid you way back when.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 6, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Hope it wasn't the "standing orders" folder. If it was, just on the off chance, I had a presentation-grade Ironwood handle with a cocobolo ferrule and copper fittings with a mokume buttcap. I paid you way back when.



Your handle is almost finished, Eamon. Aeh.... not.  Sounds like a nice combo, though, may come out a bit on the heavy side... 

Stefan


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 9, 2012)

BUY A MAC


----------



## skewed (Mar 11, 2012)

quantumcloud509 said:


> BUY A MAC



Blah! Just switch to linux.


----------



## Gator (Mar 11, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't buy a mac. Contrary to Apple propaganda they're neither immune to viruses, nor user friendly. If you do only what Apple allows, you're relatively safe, but outside of that, you're SOL. I do software development on both, Windows and Mac and honestly, Macs (even though their OS is bastardized unix clone) stink.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 12, 2012)

skewed said:


> Blah! Just switch to linux.



The problem with Linux(other than the unrelenting update processes, making the OS more like a hobby) is the fact that everyone is not using it. My wife can't get tutorials on how to use the GIMP to do photoediting the way she can with Photoshop.

It's really stupid, because I had Ubuntu on a computer(the one I'm running Win7 on now), because XP degraded to near-non-functionality over 3 years, but with Linux, it booted, shut down, and opened programs/files with the exact same speed and efficiency after 4 years of use. It just doesn't collect trash.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 12, 2012)

I spent years of my life figuring out computers (i.e. PCs) and at some point decided I don't want to know any details anymore, just use the damn things... Was contemplating Macs and Linux but when I looked into Macs there were still compatibility issues with the PC world (and there still are in some major softwares) and Linux just seemed to be too much work. I am quite happy with Windows 7 so far as a user. 

Stefan


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 12, 2012)

I use windows now but I used a mac previously and I did prefer Mac OS. There was a small learning curve where I was very confused at first, since I used windows growing up, but soon after I got it down I found it very intuitive and user friendly. I've gone back to PC because I use a cheaper netbook for all my computer needs now but my whole family uses mac now. They are all fairly computer "dumb" but they do much more on the computer than they knew how to before. 

As for viruses and stuff, i've never had a problem with either mac or pc.

If I had the money to spend freely I would have a mac again.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 12, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> I use windows now but I used a mac previously and I did prefer Mac OS. There was a small learning curve where I was very confused at first, since I used windows growing up, but soon after I got it down I found it very intuitive and user friendly.
> 
> As for viruses and stuff, i've never had a problem with either mac or pc.



This has been my experience as well. Was forced to start using Macs at work (top of the line iMac desktops and MacBook Pro laptops), and found it more than a little uncomfortable at first as I was very comfortable using PCs. After a year or so of using them all day at work I swapped out my dying Dell PC at home for an iMac and bought one for my mother (who basically only uses hers for email and to browse the internet from time to time). Microsoft Office ("Office Mac") works well, but isn't exactly the same or as good (if for example you really use Excel heavily, as I do). All of the "design" guys I work with use Macs, but I can't speak to how difficult it is to program with or for either platform. (Mac vs. PC). I'm not totally comfortable with the whole Apple ethos, but have nothing but good things to say about my experience with the products themselves (aside from the price, which is clearly much more than one needs to pay and at least in part for "style" points).


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 12, 2012)

It's nice to be able to upgrade/ replace power supplies, RAM, video cards, optical drives, HDDs, motherboards, etc. as/ when needed with a regular PC. I've assembled a few at home and maintain our server and desktops at the office. I really don't want to be dependent on the teenagers working at the Apple stores when I have a computer issue, and I don't want to feel a need to buy a new one every three years just because one component is getting outdated.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 12, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> The problem with Linux(other than the unrelenting update processes, making the OS more like a hobby) is the fact that everyone is not using it. My wife can't get tutorials on how to use the GIMP to do photoediting the way she can with Photoshop.
> 
> It's really stupid, because I had Ubuntu on a computer(the one I'm running Win7 on now), because XP degraded to near-non-functionality over 3 years, but with Linux, it booted, shut down, and opened programs/files with the exact same speed and efficiency after 4 years of use. It just doesn't collect trash.



This might help--Gimp tutorials: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/

Overall I've been really happy with Ubuntu, although a buddy of mine who works for Red Hat doesn't have much respect for it. That said, went to use the hubby's printer today and there wasn't a driver readily available for it. I HATE the hubby's mac--don't find it intuitive at all, and have had to work at the terminal level more than once trying to address some issues. Don't think I'd ever go back to Micro$oft given a choice, tho.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 13, 2012)

Lucretia, but that is where I sent her too! There is something about her female INTP mind that doesn't click with GIMP like it does with my male, INTJ mind. I can do things in GIMP she spent a week learning in Photoshop.

I don't knock it though, she does a fantastic job. Her photo editing skills and requirements are on such a level now that I don't pretend to know what is best. It'd be like her suggesting I get rid of my sharpening stuff because I can buy a Smiths Tri-Hone.

Win7 is pretty dang nice. Not as nice as Linux, but I find it a happy medium. It doesn't hurt that everything happens in a web browser nowadays(thanks Google).


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 13, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> It's nice to be able to upgrade/ replace power supplies, RAM, video cards, optical drives, HDDs, motherboards, etc. as/ when needed with a regular PC. I've assembled a few at home and maintain our server and desktops at the office. I really don't want to be dependent on the teenagers working at the Apple stores when I have a computer issue, and I don't want to feel a need to buy a new one every three years just because one component is getting outdated.


Hmm yeah this might be an issue with those all-in-one units. I had a macbook and I could easily swap harddrives and RAM, but no idea about the other stuff. I don't think it would be any more difficult than to do on a pc laptop though. 

PC Desktop tower obviously would be very easy. I played around with the idea of building a hackintosh, a regular PC that would run OSX, but I got lazy and forgot all about it.


----------



## skewed (Mar 14, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Don't think I'd ever go back to Micro$oft given a choice, tho.



MS=BS


----------

